# Bridgestone Potenza Experience



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Just took delivery earlier this week on a 2002 330Ci equipped with 18" M wheels, which have Bridgestone Potenza's mounted on them. Have not heard much on these tires in postings here and am looking for what others have experienced with these tires. - Thanks

Also, trying to sort out with BMW and dealer as to when a "space-saver" spare is used in place of an alloy wheel with full-use tire. Specification documents clearly state that on a 330Ci the only time a "space-saver" replacement occurs is when the styling 98 wheels with run-flat tires option is ordered. What do you all know about this? - Thanks


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I believe with the 18's they have to use the "space saver" as an 18" wheel won't fit back there (it is marginally larger than the 17" IIRC).

What model Potenza are they? I've had RE730s and loved them, as has nate328ci.


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Contis vs Potenzas*

I had a 323CiC with the Sport package. It came from the factory with Continental tires. Lasted about 32K miles. Upgraded to the Potenza S-03 Pole Position tires. Big difference. Much better dry handling. Not really noisier.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

They are RE040's


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

pakoenig - From what I've been seeing, looks lke you got a lot of milage out of your Continentals. Thanks for your input on the Potenza's

webguy330i - Can you think of any reason why a full-size 17" spare wouldn't work with 18's on the the other three corners. Would think tire diameters would be pretty close to same and that one would be much better off with this as a spare in place of a space-saver.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

BarrowJon said:


> *
> webguy330i - Can you think of any reason why a full-size 17" spare wouldn't work with 18's on the the other three corners. Would think tire diameters would be pretty close to same and that one would be much better off with this as a spare in place of a space-saver. *


Not really, other than costs. BMW would rather give you the steely than go to the trouble of making a 17" wheel with the same spoke pattern etc. Plus it'd still be a temporary spare.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have yet to see any definitive info as to what spare you get with M V-spokes. They should be 18x8 with 225/40/18 on a non-staggered setup, and that would fit in the spare tire well with out problems, so its not a fitting issue.

As for those tires, 040s are typically an OEM fitment. I believe they're standard on Skyline GT-Rs, of all things. Interesting, since every car with M-Vspokes I've seen have had Dunlop SP9000s.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Kaz - Thanks for your idea on spare, will use in my arguement with dealer. BTW, if you don't mind my asking. what is a Skyline GT-R? Thanks


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *What model Potenza are they? I've had RE730s and loved them, as has nate328ci. *


I have Potenza S-03s 

My only experience with the RE730s is on my mom's car :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

BarrowJon said:


> *Kaz - Thanks for your idea on spare, will use in my arguement with dealer. BTW, if you don't mind my asking. what is a Skyline GT-R? Thanks *


Check this out:

http://www.webtick.com/igorsush/gt-r.htm


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Heehee, luckily this is a BMW board. Asking that on a Nissan board would be like coming here and asking what a Z8 is.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

There are a LOT of reviews on these tires on www.tirerack.com. They even have them sorted by specific car they are installed on so you can find reviews from people who have the same car as you.


----------



## ChetG (Dec 26, 2001)

Whats a Z8?? :lmao:


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

webguy330i - Well now I know what a Skyline GT-R is. Thanks

Adrian 330Ci'01 - Thanks, but the Tirerack doesn't carry a listing for the RE040's


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Another tire you might check out (that I will be putting on the 330CiC when it needs new tires) is the Toyo Proxes T1-S. Grippy as hell in wet AND dry, excellent life, and lots of tread. Looks cool too.

They have a trial period where you can try them out and get your money back if you don't like them. That was why I took a chance and tried them out on the C5, and I couldn't be happier. Keep in mind that my car's tires are 295 wide in the rear and 265 in front, and they are awesome in the rain (won't hydroplane) and dry (sticky, sticky, STICKY) so on a car with less power at the wheels they should be awesome.

Give them a try.


----------

